# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  میانگین درصد های امسال

## DR-NAZANIN

سلام به همگی.بچه ها درصدامو حساب کردم البته با کلید کانون.کلید سنجش که اومد تصحیح میشه احتمالا.به نظرتون پزشکی آزاد پردیس اینا میشه آورد؟
ادبیات ۶۸ عربی ۸۴ دینی ۸۴ زبان ۶۵
ریاضی ۳۴  :Yahoo (75):  زیست ۶۵ فیزیک ۴۶ شیمی ۸۵
اگه بودجه بندی ریاضی فیزیک رو انقدر گند نمیداد منم اینقد گند نمیزدم.لعنت...

----------


## mohadeseh-77

درصدات خوبن دوست عزیز ولی واقعا وضعیت قبولی های امسال معلوم نیست تد حدودی درصدامون مث همه ( البته من شیمی ام رو خیلی پایین تر زدم )  امید داشته باش انشاالا که میشه .

----------


## Ordijahannam

خوشبحالت پول داری بری پزشکی پردیس :/

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> خوشبحالت پول داری بری پزشکی پردیس :/


میگن وام میدن انگار.منم قطعا معلوم نیست بتونم از پس هزینه هاش بربیام چون هزینه ها رو هر کی یه چیزی میگه.تا یه سقفی قدرت پرداخت دارم.

----------


## Ordijahannam

> میگن وام میدن انگار.منم قطعا معلوم نیست بتونم از پس هزینه هاش بربیام چون هزینه ها رو هر کی یه چیزی میگه.تا یه سقفی قدرت پرداخت دارم.


تا اونجایی ک میدونم پردیس ترمی ۱۸ تومنه

----------


## erfan1st

به نظرم ازاد و  مازاد و پردیس میاری..چون شیمیت خیلی خوبه

منم با کانون صحیح کردم این شد:  (نظام قدیم)

ادبیات 67 . عربی 56 . دینی 76 . زبان 89

ریاضی 43 . زیست 79 . فیزیک 62 . شیمی 62
--------
تو تخمین 97 زدم درصداتو میگه 500 تا 600 منطقه 1..که این یعنی عالی..حتی 3 برابر هم بشه رتبت خیلی چیزا میاری
من خودم دارو میخوام..میزنم تخمین 97 میگه 700 تا 850 منطقه 1
ولی حدس میزنم 1500 تا 2000 اینا بشم
ولی پزشکی ازاد و مخصوصن پردیس خیلی رتبه بالایی نمیخواد
هیچی معلوم نیست ولی احتمال بالا میاری به نظرمن

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> تا اونجایی ک میدونم پردیس ترمی ۱۸ تومنه


نه بابا ۱۸ کجا بود ترمی ۷ تومنه

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> به نظرم ازاد و  مازاد و پردیس میاری..چون شیمیت خیلی خوبه
> 
> منم با کانون صحیح کردم این شد:  (نظام قدیم)
> 
> ادبیات 67 . عربی 56 . دینی 76 . زبان 89
> 
> ریاضی 43 . زیست 79 . فیزیک 62 . شیمی 62
> --------
> تو تخمین 97 زدم درصداتو میگه 500 تا 600 منطقه 1..که این یعنی عالی..حتی 3 برابر هم بشه رتبت خیلی چیزا میاری
> ...


اون سوالایی که کانون دو جوابه بود واسه زیست رو چی کار کردی؟ صحیح گرفتی واسه خودت؟

----------


## erfan1st

> اون سوالایی که کانون دو جوابه بود واسه زیست رو چی کار کردی؟ صحیح گرفتی واسه خودت؟


نه غلط گرفتم.. 7 غلط یه نزده...من از ماز هم چک کردم..اونم شد 79.33
اکثر سوالا رو اکثریت یه گزینه رو انتخاب کرده بودن...
بهترین حالت یه غلطام کم میشه و میرم بالا 80
بدترین حالتم  74 و اینا باید بشه

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> نه غلط گرفتم.. 7 غلط یه نزده...من از ماز هم چک کردم..اونم شد 79.33
> اکثر سوالا رو اکثریت یه گزینه رو انتخاب کرده بودن...
> بهترین حالت یه غلطام کم میشه و میرم بالا 80
> بدترین حالتم  74 و اینا باید بشه


ماز جواب گذاشته؟ میشه اسکرین بگیری بذاری منم چک کنم؟

----------


## erfan1st

> ماز جواب گذاشته؟ میشه اسکرین بگیری بذاری منم چک کنم؟


​نه ببخشید یه چی دگه بود

----------


## karimi68karim

ریاضی ۷۰
فیزیک ۶۰
زیست ۵۴
شیمی۳۰
دینی ۸۴
ادبیات عربی و زبان هم در حدمتوسط۳۰

----------


## LORD KORD

سلام دوستان ممنون میشم نظرتون رو در مورد این درصدهای من هم بگین
ادب ۵۰ عربی ۷۴ دینی ۷۸ زبان ۵۰. ریاضی ۵۵ زیست ۷۴ فیزیک ۵۲ شیمی ۵۷
به نظرتون امیدی به رتبه زیر هزار منطقه سه یا پزشکی هست؟ 
دمتون گرم

----------


## karimi68karim

حتما ایشالله قبولین

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> ریاضی ۷۰
> فیزیک ۶۰
> زیست ۵۴
> شیمی۳۰
> دینی ۸۴
> ادبیات عربی و زبان هم در حدمتوسط۳۰


خداییش ریاضی ۷۰ بعد شیمی ۳۰؟!! از پس اون ریاضی مزخرف براومدی ولی شیمی چرتو نه؟ دمت گرم به هر حال

----------


## parsa01

> سلام به همگی.بچه ها درصدامو حساب کردم البته با کلید کانون.کلید سنجش که اومد تصحیح میشه احتمالا.به نظرتون پزشکی آزاد پردیس اینا میشه آورد؟
> ادبیات ۶۴ عربی ۸۸ دینی ۸۴ زبان ۶۲
> ریاضی ۳۴  زیست ۷۴ فیزیک ۴۶ شیمی ۸۵
> اگه بودجه بندی ریاضی فیزیک رو انقدر گند نمیداد منم اینقد گند نمیزدم.لعنت...


عمومی خیلی خوب زدی

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> سلام دوستان ممنون میشم نظرتون رو در مورد این درصدهای من هم بگین
> ادب ۵۰ عربی ۷۴ دینی ۷۸ زبان ۵۰. ریاضی ۵۵ زیست ۷۴ فیزیک ۵۲ شیمی ۵۷
> به نظرتون امیدی به رتبه زیر هزار منطقه سه یا پزشکی هست؟ 
> دمتون گرم


خیلی خوبه.اعتدال رو بین اختصاصیا رعایت کردی.معلوم نی چی بشه امسال.معلوم نی کی برد میکنه.

----------


## karimi68karim

> خداییش ریاضی ۷۰ بعد شیمی ۳۰؟!! از پس اون ریاضی مزخرف براومدی ولی شیمی چرتو نه؟ دمت گرم به هر حال


خودمم نمیدونم چی شد بخدا خوب میرفت آخرش ...

----------


## mehrab98

> نه بابا ۱۸ کجا بود ترمی ۷ تومنه


خواهر من الان رشته های کارشناسی پردیس ترمی 8 تا 10 تومنن اونوقت دکتراها ترمی 7 تومن؟؟
ترمی 14 15 میلیونه اقلا.... 
ازاد هم پزشکی ترمی فکرمیکنم 97 , 10 تومن بود. ولی خب هرچی میره بالا بیشتر میشه ...


درصداتم خوبه ان شاالله به احتمال 60 70 درصد میاری.

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> خواهر من الان رشته های کارشناسی پردیس ترمی 8 تا 10 تومنن اونوقت دکتراها ترمی 7 تومن؟؟
> ترمی 14 15 میلیونه اقلا.... 
> ازاد هم پزشکی ترمی فکرمیکنم 97 , 10 تومن بود. ولی خب هرچی میره بالا بیشتر میشه ...
> 
> 
> درصداتم خوبه ان شاالله به احتمال 60 70 درصد میاری.


من از صحبت های بچه های یه سایت دیگه دیدم نوشته بودن پردیس تهران هر ترم ۱۲ و نیم.پردیس ایلام هر ترم ۱۱ حدودا و پردیس تبریز بود انگار هر ترم ۷ تومن و گیلان هم حدودای تبریز بود.میگن هیءیت امنا تعیین مبلغ می کنن.اینا خودشون دانشجوی اون دانشگاهها بودن.فک نکنم دروغ گفته باشن آخه چه سودی داره واسشون.درمورد خواهرتونم خب مهندسیه دیگه،تاپ ریاضی هست بایدم گرون باشه خب.
خیلی ممنون انشالا.

----------


## Hnie

چرا همه انقدر خوب زدن؟من حالم خرابه همه 80 90

----------


## Hnie

من عمومیامو نگا کردم ازهمه کمترم نرفتم اختصاصیو نگا کنم
ادبیاتم 42 عربی 33 دینی 50 زبان 10
فک میکردم عمومی خوب زدم درصدام اینه بعد اختصاصی ک میدونم خراب کردم وای من هیچی نمیارم؟

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

۱۰ درصد از زیستم کم شد با کلید سنجش
ادب ۶۸ شد عربی ۸۴ شد اشتباه حساب کرده بودم.زبان ۶۵.بقیه همون.
عملا برم بمیرم دیگه با زیست ۶۵.سوال ۱۸۲ و ۱۸۳ زیست مسخرست جوابا.

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

میانگین درصدای امسال به طرز فجیبی باالاتر خواهد رفت باید منتظر بود امسالم غافلگیری داریم حتی از 97 بیشتر

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سلام به همگی.بچه ها درصدامو حساب کردم البته با کلید کانون.کلید سنجش که اومد تصحیح میشه احتمالا.به نظرتون پزشکی آزاد پردیس اینا میشه آورد؟
> ادبیات ۶۴ عربی ۸۸ دینی ۸۴ زبان ۶۲
> ریاضی ۳۴  زیست ۷۴ فیزیک ۴۶ شیمی ۸۵
> اگه بودجه بندی ریاضی فیزیک رو انقدر گند نمیداد منم اینقد گند نمیزدم.لعنت...


بله احتمالش هست  ، امیدوارم مشکل مالی برای پرداخت ترمی بین 12 میلیون تا 15 میلیون تومان رو نداشته باشید ، ضمنا طبق قانون دانشگاه هر سال تا 10 درصد میتوانه شهریه اش رو افزایش بده.
14 ترم ضربدر میانگین 13 میلیون تومان = 182 میلیون تومان ( به جر خرج های خورد و خوراک و پوشاک و مسکن و کتاب)
موفق باشید

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> بله احتمالش هست  ، امیدوارم مشکل مالی برای پرداخت ترمی بین 12 میلیون تا 15 میلیون تومان رو نداشته باشید ، ضمنا طبق قانون دانشگاه هر سال تا 10 درصد میتوانه شهریه اش رو افزایش بده.
> 14 ترم ضربدر میانگین 13 میلیون تومان = 182 میلیون تومان ( به جر خرج های خورد و خوراک و پوشاک و مسکن و کتاب)
> موفق باشید


درصدام پرید

----------


## erfan1st

> ۱۰ درصد از زیستم کم شد با کلید سنجش
> ادب ۶۸ شد عربی ۸۴ شد اشتباه حساب کرده بودم.زبان ۶۵.بقیه همون.
> عملا برم بمیرم دیگه با زیست ۶۵.سوال ۱۸۲ و ۱۸۳ زیست مسخرست جوابا.


*هنوزم به نظرم میاری..ازاد نجف اباد مثلا پزشکییش هم خوبه
چون عمومیات و شیمیت خیلی خوبه که بنظرم زیست و فیزیکتو جبران میکنه
مننم رایضی اشتباه حساب کرده بودم اومدپایین ..دینی و زبان اومد پایین..عربی رفت بالا .. این شد

ادبیات 67 / عربی 67 / دینی 65 / زبان 84 
ریاضی 35 / زیست 79 / فیزیک 62/ شیمی 62

کاش دارو دولتی بیارم*

----------


## A.H.D

خدا آخر و عاقبت همه را بخیر کنه

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> *هنوزم به نظرم میاری..ازاد نجف اباد مثلا پزشکییش هم خوبه
> چون عمومیات و شیمیت خیلی خوبه که بنظرم زیست و فیزیکتو جبران میکنه
> مننم رایضی اشتباه حساب کرده بودم اومدپایین ..دینی و زبان اومد پایین..عربی رفت بالا .. این شد
> 
> ادبیات 67 / عربی 67 / دینی 65 / زبان 84 
> ریاضی 35 / زیست 79 / فیزیک 62/ شیمی 62
> 
> کاش دارو دولتی بیارم*


ایشالا که میاری.دارو خیلی رتبه بالا نمیخواد.اختصاصیاتم که خیلی خوبه.به نظر من دارو رو حتما میاری.لامصب پزشکی سخته اوردنش

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> من عمومیامو نگا کردم ازهمه کمترم نرفتم اختصاصیو نگا کنم
> ادبیاتم 42 عربی 33 دینی 50 زبان 10
> فک میکردم عمومی خوب زدم درصدام اینه بعد اختصاصی ک میدونم خراب کردم وای من هیچی نمیارم؟


اگه اختصاصیا خوب باشه خیلی تغییر میده.نمیدونم والا

----------


## dr.mostafa77

ریاضی و فیزیک 25 شیمی 65 زیست 70 ادبیات 58 عربی 60 دینی 92 زبان 40 امیدوارم فیزیو یا دارو یا در بدترین شرایط پرستاری تهران در بیام منطقه دو نظام قدیم

----------

